# Art Fusion Experiment



## Anton (Dec 2, 2009)

This is pretty old, but i searched and couldn't find anything regarding this.
This is probably one of the most amazing things I've seen!

Check this out:


----------



## t3sser4ct (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff! Too bad the video is so low-res, though.


----------

